# Guitar string comparison



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Im curious what you guys think of this vid.While doing a string change on my strat i had Youtube on in the background.I was a little suprized that the strings ive always used sounded like crap compared to at least three other brands.I think its time for me to a little experiment of my own....When these strings are dead of course.lol


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Something else to consider while you're pondering which strings to choose.
Probably more important than brand.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Also, the video you posted has a logical flaw. Some sets were nickel and some were nickel plated steel. If you pay attention, you'll find the pure nickel has a warmer, rounder sound whereas the plated strings may offer a bit more gain (because the steel content means more ferritic mass interrupting the magnetic field of the pickups) but that added output comes at the cost of harshness.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

BMW-KTM said:


> Also, the video you posted has a logical flaw.


I dont know if id consider this to be a flaw in testing as it is showing some good sound comparisons and differences between strings.Ive honestly never really given much thought to string brands.Made me think.lol


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

I think you'll find there are surprisingly big differences in playability. Some slinkys to me feel like rubber bands, some Dunlops like egg slicers, same gauge. 

At that point, I think it becomes a matter of personal preference and playing style. I like a balance of bendability and control, so to me the Elixir's beat the D'Addario's for example. Next guy might not feel the difference. Not saying I'm a great player, on the contrary, they just help me play better because of how they respond under the fingers. 

On my old hollowbody, the tone differences were also impressive, not so much on my Tele.

For about a year I just bought anything that was on sale at SAB, and went through about a dozen brands that way. Well worth the trouble.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

In my opinion, these are guitar strings:

Click Here to own guitar strings

Everything else are just visual representations of what guitar strings want to be.

I am so confident in both the brand and gauge that I would only buy these strings in this gauge if I owned a music store and I think that the world would be a better place for it. These strings don’t die. One simply chooses to replace them in order to do other work on a guitar.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Always12AM said:


> In my opinion, these are guitar strings:
> 
> Click Here to own guitar strings
> 
> ...


Those are pretty good strings I switched to them when I couldn't get Elixirs during the pandemic lockdown.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

Strings are worth playing around with. Some guitarists seem to think they don’t matter, but string choice can make or break a bass. Bassists looking to dial in their sound will change strings like guitarists change pickups.

When I tried NYXLs I thought I liked them, then over a two-month month period I started messing with my amp more, changed cables, messed with my guitar’s pickup heights, swapped pickups… then I finally figured out it was the strings I didn’t like and swapped back to Ernie Ball.

My Gibsons seem to sound best with EB, although I also liked Boomers when I could find them easily. I also liked pure nickel strings for a number of years (less zing, more fundamental), but switched back to nickel plated steel about four years ago for some reason I can’t remember.

EB is too dark on my PRS and it sounds best with D’addario (the normal cheap ones, not the NYXL).

My Tele also likes EB. Preferably really old EB.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

D'Addario EXLs for me, for decades now... 
That's it, that's all and that's for sure.!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

DavidP said:


> D'Addario EXLs for me, for decades now...
> That's it, that's all and that's for sure.!


Same. I’ve tried lots and lots of different brands of strings and for me D’Addario EXL are the best choice. Consistent, good feel and sound, easy to find and inexpensive.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> In my opinion, these are guitar strings:
> 
> Click Here to own guitar strings
> 
> ...


Are those pure nickel strings? If not what makes them so expensive?
I've heard about them for many years and read mixed reviews with some saying they aren't worth the extra they cost. I'd try them if they had my gauge. I use .010, .013, .017, .028, .038, .048. I can only get that with Ernie Ball or Curt Mangan if I wanted to order online.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm a D'addario guy, gauge depends on guitar.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

guitarman2 said:


> Are those pure nickel strings? If not what makes them so expensive?


Coated strings like Elixirs


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> Coated strings like Elixirs



Ahh. I hate coated strings. I have tried the Elixirs on my electrics (as well as acoustics) and its definitely not for me.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I like Fender pure nickels, but I really like EB Cobalts. Very bright, which isn't normally my thing, but I dig these. 

The problem is they wear harder on frets, and due to my own bad picking habits, on the back of the nail of my right index finger.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm with _Azrael, it's worth trying a bunch of different brands & gauges because they vary in tone & play-ability as much as guitars or pickups do. It might take a year or more before you've settled into what you prefer. I normally bounce between D'Addario, Dean Markley and Ernie Ball from 9s to 10s.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Rollin Hand said:


> I like Fender pure nickels, but I really like EB Cobalts. Very bright, which isn't normally my thing, but I dig these.
> 
> The problem is they wear harder on frets, and due to my own bad picking habits, on the back of the nail of my right index finger.


I tried the Cobalts too and also found them bright. They seemed to last a long time too.
My biggest gripe was that the wound strings seemed rough, like the winds were sharp to the touch.
I wondered how they would wear on the frets compared to other strings.

That was one of my rare forays into other strings, I just stick with GHS Boomers or Slinkys.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> I tried the Cobalts too and also found them bright. They seemed to last a long time too.
> My biggest gripe was that the wound strings seemed rough, like the winds were sharp to the touch.
> I wondered how they would wear on the frets compared to other strings.
> 
> That was one of my rare forays into other strings, I just stick with GHS Boomers or Slinkys.



I agree the Cobalts don't feel as slick as normal slinkies. I do like the sound of the Cobalts but lately I have switched back to a standard set of 10~46 Slinkies.

I use DR coated strings to take pictures of the new builds (they come in an assortment of colours) because they look cool, but the Ernie Ball Slinkies feel and sound best to me.

I don't know why but a long time ago I took an exception to D'addario strings and have never used them since.

I can't remember why. Maybe I bought a set and was unlucky.

I know lots of people who swear by them.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

sulphur said:


> I tried the Cobalts too and also found them bright. They seemed to last a long time too.
> My biggest gripe was that the wound strings seemed rough, like the winds were sharp to the touch.
> I wondered how they would wear on the frets compared to other strings.
> 
> That was one of my rare forays into other strings, I just stick with GHS Boomers or Slinkys.


I don't normally like bright, but these were addictive for some reason. I was getting greater sustain, and better string definition. Louder acoustically too.

But, I also like having that fingernail. I have one more set waiting to go on my downtuned guitar, which already rings like a piano, purely for experimental purposes.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Rollin Hand said:


> I don't normally like bright, but these were addictive for some reason. I was getting greater sustain, and better string definition. Louder acoustically too.
> 
> But, I also like having that fingernail. I have one more set waiting to go on my downtuned guitar, which already rings like a piano, purely for experimental purposes.


Ya, I didn't think that the brightness was a bad thing, that might've been what helped prolong the life of the strings.
It was the feel that I didn't get along with, the wound strings.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm actually thinking of giving the D'addario NYXL strings a go. The gauge they have thats the closest to what I use are 10-52. The Bass strings are considerably heavier than I use but may work. 
I've read that many reviewers think the NYXL strings are a tad brighter than the regular D'addario strings. That would work for me. A few have expressed that they are slightly duller\less bright, which would not be what I want. Can anyone confirm one way or the other?


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I always buy DR Pure Blues or Sunbeams. It may be superstition but I prefer round core strings over the run of their lives. How they sound the first day isn't very important to me.


----------



## Jeff MacKillican (Jan 23, 2021)

I pretty much play Elixirs exclusively now. Have tried other premium brands that sound as good, but nothing lasts as long.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Budda said:


> I'm a D'addario guy, gauge depends on guitar.


I've been primarily a GHS guy for years--but yeah--gauge depends not he guitar.

I do try other brands here & there, but keep going back to GHS so far.


----------

